# Andorra - Calais where to stop



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi everyone I thought id ask everyone advice! 

Got our first motor home trip planned were really excited 

Boxing day we leave to get the ferry to Calais then spending a night in Paris to go and nip up the tower! then up early and onto the Alps staying over the new year in st campsite at Bourg Maurice then onto Spain for a few day to see the folks ! Then making are way back home were going to Andorra for a few days to get a bit more snowboarding in, from here to Calais is miles away and we have no ideas what to do from Andorra to Calais I defiantly don’t want to drive the whole hog so am looking for advice or ideas from anyone that has done this journey before to break the journey up a little! Where’s good to stop off for a night or couple of days with nice views or interesting places? “ we are a young couple so nothing to boring” hahaha our ferry is at 10 am and believe there is an aire close by to Calais so I think this will do us for the final night 

Cheers

jay


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Lots of choices dependant on how much time you have and your preferences. try Toulouse, Millau, Clermont Ferand, Le Mans, Alencon, with a final night at Cite Europe now that you can spend the night there.
Of course, there are a thousand and one other routes, largely dictated by the weather.
Gerry


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Places to see en route to Calais*

I would make sure to take in the Millau viaduct - absolutely stunning on a clear day.

Then through Cleremont-Ferrand - I believe the autoroute is toll free for a large part (although you may have had enough of hills by then...)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

that bridge looks amazing dave! would i have to cross it ? 

also any campsites that are decent to stop off at and would be open in the winter would help 


cheers

jay


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

snuff said:


> that bridge looks amazing dave! would i have to cross it ?
> 
> also any campsites that are decent to stop off at and would be open in the winter would help


If you're going down into the town then no, you don't cross it. You go off before the bridge and back on after it.

There are many good campsites in Millau and several aires. Google the town and then e-mail the tourist board and they will send you details of them all and which are open then.

There are several good viewing places for the bridge in and around the town and you do see more of it from below than actually on it.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Miles*

Hello,

Calais, Alps, Spain, Andorra & Back. Wow, how long are you going for?.

You can always go under the bridge!. Here is one I took before we flew over it.

Trev.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

*Andorra Calais stopover*

Mailleraye sur Seine lovely aire right by Seine with a lovely bar restaurant just behind the aire, very friendly people there and was lively when we were there. But just fantastic viewing of the River and the boats.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There will be much snow on the Millau route.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow*



gelathae said:


> There will be much snow on the Millau route.


Even Better!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Spain, Andorra -> France looks good on paper but a few years ago we couldn't make it as early as 13 October!
The road was closed because of snow and it was back to Spain then east to France to go north.

Good luck!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Millau bridge is a must-see, it is stunning with an excellent visitor centre at the Northern end, it is also brilliant driving underneath it and looking up at the legs from below - there is another visitor's centre underneath the bridge which is good, but not as good as the one on the bridge level.

We stayed by the river but not sure it is open all year round. Nice town with some good eateries. 

Have a good trip, we are sure you will! Sadly it's back to School for me on January 5th!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Milau*

And here is another


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Camperstop*

Buy the book Camperstop. Also go on thir website and download all the Aires ( Aire du service de camping car ) for your satnav. This will cost you £15ish and you will be able to find motorhome stops all the way up thru France in nice little towns and villages. There is 2 aires in Milau, free to park, close to the police station and a short walk into the town.
Clemont Ferrand, use the aire at the side of Lake Aydat. The barriers will be closed but you can park outside and it is a beautiful walk around the lake in winter.
Further north, Chamery is a champagne village near Riems, another free aire and it is then striking distance to Calais.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Good Choices*

Gerry

We were posting at the same time

Good choice !!

Cheers

Dave


----------

